# Big muskee



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What is the story behind that root mass?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I could have got that with my hand spinner.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice catch sir.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> What is the story behind that root mass?




Basement floor drain and laundry tray 4" underground broke three of our root cutting heads before we scoped it and decided to cut it out. 


Jordan


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Some of the roots I've seen pulled from lines on here should be mounted like a kill or put in display cases


----------

